# My hedgehog doesn't like treats?



## Caitlynthecat (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi, I've had my hedgehog for about 10 months now, and I've tried countless foods, but for some reason he doesn't like a single treat I try to feed him. Here's a short list of some of the treats I've given him:
meal worms
strawberries
apples
cherries
black berries
blue berries
watermelon
corn
carrots 
and many more that I've forgotten at this point, but he doesn't seem to like any of them. 

I've been mixing cat food in with his regular store bought food from day one just to give him a bit of a variety in his food, but other than that he refuses to eat anything else. I thought he might be scared at first so I've tried introducing the same foods over and over again as well as leaving it in his food bowl but I've had no success. 
I know treats aren't incredibly important for his diet but I'd really like to be able to feed him something he really likes as a reward or just a special treat. If you have any advice on how to introduce it to him better, or better ideas for food please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Hershey-Hedgie (Jun 13, 2015)

This diet is fine as long as he doesn't put on weight from the constant normal food . Try coriander as my hedgehog loves it (also known as cilantro, I believe?)


----------



## turcturcturc (Jun 10, 2014)

I have also tried several of your treats over the past year and a half with my hedgehog and he doesn't seem to like anything either! I guess its just cat food for now :grin:


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2015)

My little hog like the dark green slightly bitter greens, kale spinach chard ect


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

Try baby food---Pippin absolutely LOVES chicken and sweet potatoe baby food! When I can we give him cooked chicken too, teeny tiny bites for him. Like you we tried so many other fruits & veggies but no luck, until the baby food. Try it.....he'll like it!


----------



## afireinsidex03 (Sep 6, 2014)

Mine either. I give her a curd of cottage cheese every so often, and mealworms. That's about it. She'll dig into sweet potatoes, but usually just anoints with them :/ I usually gut load the mealworms with carrots and apples or something and then try carrots, hoping she'll try them...


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

Claudia only likes worms and spinach! I have a list here of hedgie treats im still trying them out too

(Credit to the user that posted this list!)


----------



## allilovell (Jun 9, 2015)

My hedgie piper is SUPER picky also. I try putting dried mealworms in her food dish and sometimes sprinkle them around her cage, and I think she eats the ones in her dish. I think with some hedgehogs they just have to be hungry enough to try treats.


----------



## ummmx (Jul 15, 2015)

My hedgehog is also around 10 months and won't eat anything other than his cat food as well...  The only thing I have gotten him to eat so far is some freeze dried meal worms.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

ummmx said:


> My hedgehog is also around 10 months and won't eat anything other than his cat food as well...  The only thing I have gotten him to eat so far is some freeze dried meal worms.


Be very, very careful with freeze-dried mealworms. They can cause an impaction leading to a high vet bill or, worse, death. A better option, if you can't stomach live mealies, is canned. They do go bad rather quickly, but you can freeze them in small batches and thaw them when needed.


----------

